# Auger Greasing



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Disclaimer - Don't have a big red 2 stager but I still kept my pair of 621's...

Just for discussion purposes, in light of another thread, I'm curious - how many of ya'll have greased your augers. It' a pretty straightforward process - taking out the front end and getting the grease in. I have to say, on a brand new unit, when I broke it down just for OCD preventive maint, I was surprise how ~little~ grease was there from the factory.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

mobiledynamics said:


> I have to say, on a brand new unit, when I broke it down just for OCD preventive maint, I was surprise how ~little~ grease was there from the factory.


 It doesn't take much but it still needs some.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't use grease, but I do give the auger shafts on my HS928 a nice coating of anti-seize every two years. I also pull the auger bearings and repack with marine grease on my HS621 and HS520 every two or three years.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I greased the Ariens I just fixed up this fall. One side was stuck and needed some help coming off, but the other side was good. Ariens are easy because they have grease nipples on them.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

I sprayed the shaft with Graphite grease Spray (looks like a dark grayish paint), then used regular grease (cheapo, nothing special) on the shafts...
So far the augers are still moving free.. Seems to work really well.. 
I expect the graphite grease to prevent any rust, the regular grease just keep it fresh and is sacrificial in that context.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Used anti-seize on mine. Works great. Use wd-40 inside the bucket and chute, got it in bulk from Costco. Gotta use it up somewhere.


----------

